# Presentation Speeches



## Junior (Nov 1, 2008)

i won a competition at the start of the Summer and am told its customary to give a little speech at presentation night a week Friday.  I know to start by saying "Mr Captain, past captains" and to thank my playing partners but are there other formal things I need to say ???  anyone heard any good speechs at your clubs and if so are there any witty lines  that I could pinch ??


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 1, 2008)

If you are not confident speaking publicly my advice would be to leave any witty comments aside and thank those you need to, the partners you played with on the day for their support and thank the organisers for a great presentation evening and keep it short, simple and sweet.

Nothing worse than someone making a speech who thinks they are funny but whose jokes are lame or are "in jokes" for his regular golfing crowd or who goes on about nothing at all. Get up, get your prize and get off again


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 1, 2008)

Junior ..depends on your age and standing in the club.
Better to play safe and not crack any funnies(sometimes they don't go down well the vanquished,and the old fogies)
From my experience ,use the 3 S's short ,simple and sweet!
that way you don't offend anyone,(and you don't get anyone digging you up!)
BTW..good luck and well done on yor prize(s)!!


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 1, 2008)

HJS........honest,I did'nt read your stuff beore posting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brendy (Nov 1, 2008)

First and foremost smile, it gets people on your side. Keep it short and sweet unless you have a little joke rehearsed and get out of dodgeville.


----------



## sandford93 (Nov 1, 2008)

i got to pick up 4 'majors' this year but im sure that will come to an end after starting the year off 18 !

does that mean ill be +2 next year


----------



## Herbie (Nov 1, 2008)

If possible avoid speeches like the plague.
If you are expected or manipulated in doing so, keep it short and to the point.

Only thank those who actually did something relating to the comp like the organisers/greenkeepers/clubhouse staff who lay on the food etc and importantly any sponsors.

Avoid adding tom, dick or harry from the endless list of hangers on, committee members etc.

Find out who planned it, who prepared it, who sponsored it, and who physically did something to make the day work and sod the rest. Your opening address to the captains and club are normal though.

After all you entered (usually with  payment) you did the work, you won it, dont let people manipulate you into feeling humble and start doffing your cap all over the gaff will you?


----------



## theeaglehunter (Nov 1, 2008)

Just general advice in terms of controlling your pace (not rushing- there is nothing worse!) projecting your voice and looking at/ addressing all corners of the audience  is a sure fire way to give a solid, respectable speech. In terms of content- short and sweet is sure to suffice.


----------



## viscount17 (Nov 2, 2008)

if you haven't done this before write something out beforehand and practice it, particularly the timing (keep it short) and pace of your speaking. 
You need to learn it by heart but a minute can seem a very long time, especially if you can't think what to say.


----------



## Doh (Nov 3, 2008)

Junior 

Find out who is at the presentaion and only addres them it should go something like this.

Mr President.

Mr Captain.

Mr Chairman.

Members of the council

you dont have to address past Captains

I would like to thank my playing partners on the day (who were) for supporting me. (be modest) i was lucky enough to have things go my way on the day. Thankyou to all who took part in the comp and to competition/handicap secetary for organising it.


----------



## vig (Nov 3, 2008)

Junior 

Find out who is at the presentaion and only addres them it should go something like this.

Mr President.

Mr Captain.

Mr Chairman.

Members of the council

you dont have to address past Captains

I would like to thank my playing partners on the day (who were) for supporting me. (be modest) i was lucky enough to have things go my way on the day. Thankyou to all who took part in the comp and to competition/handicap secetary for organising it.
		
Click to expand...

Agree but don't overdo it.
Also use cards as a reminder of what you're going to say but don't write it all out cos you'll look like a fool.


----------



## Dave3498 (Nov 3, 2008)

It's almost certain that the Lady Captain will be present, so start with Mr. Captain, Madam Lady Captain, Mr. President, (if present).  Thank your playing partners and those responsible for running the competition.  You may also congratulate the course manager for the condition of the course.  You might also comment on the prize you have received, but apart from that there is nothing more to say.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 21, 2016)

Holy thread resurrection :rofl:


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 21, 2016)

Junior said:



			i won a competition at the start of the Summer and am told its customary to give a little speech at presentation night a week Friday.  I know to start by saying "Mr Captain, past captains" and to thank my playing partners but are there other formal things I need to say ???  anyone heard any good speechs at your clubs and if so are there any witty lines  that I could pinch ??
		
Click to expand...

So how did it go? Did you crack a joke? Keep it simple and short?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 21, 2016)

ScienceBoy said:



			So how did it go? Did you crack a joke? Keep it simple and short?
		
Click to expand...

Can you even remember!!!?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 21, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Can you even remember!!!?
		
Click to expand...

It was two years before I joined the forum so no, I'm dying to know how it went still!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 21, 2016)

ScienceBoy said:



			It was two years before I joined the forum so no, I'm dying to know how it went still!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I was adding to your list of questions for junior rather than asking you.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 21, 2016)

theeaglehunter said:



			Just general advice in terms of controlling your pace (not rushing- there is nothing worse!) projecting your voice and looking at/ addressing all corners of the audience  is a sure fire way to give a solid, respectable speech. In terms of content- short and sweet is sure to suffice.
		
Click to expand...

All this except the last bit.  You've won, it's your time. Prepare. 

I won one last year and wrote a long speech and delivered it to a packed clubhouse. It was Presidents Day. It brought the house down, thunderous applause....I kid you not.

Sorry just had to share. Memories eh? Can't beat 'em!


----------



## Junior (Jul 21, 2016)

Wow........blast from the past.  I can't even remember what I said last week, never mind 7/8 years ago.  What's even sadder is that I don't think I have won since !!!!


----------



## Slab (Jul 21, 2016)

Junior said:



			Wow........blast from the past.  I can't even remember what I said last week, never mind 7/8 years ago.  What's even sadder is that I don't think I have won since !!!!
		
Click to expand...

Well if you've been eating gristley pies and drinking flat beer ever since you can remember... you forgot to thank the F&B team


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 21, 2016)

"I wanted to thank the previous committee but was told no you can't .......    hang on, since when has can't had a u in it?"


----------



## chrisd (Jul 21, 2016)

The current fad is to plagiarise a speech from Mrs Obama, so I'd look up her old ones, and Mrs Trumps, and give one of theirs,  verbatim!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 21, 2016)

A bloke once told me a story. You can use it

He called up to the clubhouse at Stirrup golf club earlier in the day as he was having his 5oth  birthday that evening. Whist in the clubhouse two members came and said " is there any first aiders about as one of the women in there fourball has been hit by a golf ball". He said " I am a first aider from the pit, can I help, where has she been hit" They said " between the first and second hole". he replied " I will have a look but I don't think I have a plaster that big".

you can start with that &#128077;


----------



## Backsticks (Jul 21, 2016)

Doh said:



			Mr President.
Mr Captain.
Mr Chairman.
Members of the council
		
Click to expand...

Whats with this 'Mr' business ? Its "President, Captain, Lady Captain,.....". There is no such thing as 'Mr Captain'.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 29, 2018)

Unless it's a club 'major' I'd say very little.  And even if it is - I'd pass on the witticisms - few, if any, will remember your most brilliant, insightful, witty speech a week after you giving it.  Accidentally upsetting or insulting someone past or present with a misplaced quip just might be remembered a good bit longer than that.


----------

